# Moggie EEI "SPO" 4/26 ~ 7:00AM START!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Despite a FULL FIELD for this rescheduled iced over event (that had a different start time)... figured it best to remind the handful who have yet to call :C ... YES INDEED THE START TIME IS AT SEVEN AM- 7:00AM 

nip

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/14EEI/SPO/042614.html

njoy~
nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats David and Brian! Great bag on a tough day.


----------

